# Porsche mountain bike? Legit ride or joke?



## JeanBaptiseClamence (Feb 16, 2012)

Porsche FS Mountain Bike

I saw this on Craigslist and I honestly can't tell if this thing would be a good mountain bike or a complete joke - I seem to recall BMW making either a mountain bike or possibly snowboards some years ago and maybe another high end company doing something similar. Any thoughts?

Mods, sorry about starting a new thread if necessary please merge with the Craigslist thread.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

JeanBaptiseClamence said:


> Porsche FS Mountain Bike
> 
> I saw this on Craigslist and I honestly can't tell if this thing would be a good mountain bike or a complete joke - I seem to recall BMW making either a mountain bike or possibly snowboards some years ago and maybe another high end company doing something similar. Any thoughts?
> 
> Mods, sorry about starting a new thread if necessary please merge with the Craigslist thread.


A Wall Mart bike with a Porsche name=joke. .02


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Legit.....????PORSCHE BIKE - porsche bicycle, mountain bike porsche, porsche fs evolution, design innovation and bikes technologies

Porsche Evolution Mountain Bike


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> A Wall Mart bike with a Porsche name=joke. .02


:thumbup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This reminded of the bikes Jeep slapped their name on several years ago. A joke!


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

I love how it has a beefy triple clamp downhill fork and a ****ing rear view mirror. And reflectors.

I'm not a rear suspension expert but it's a single pivot - the design looks to be based on other single pivots from the mid 90s. I can see a lot of design decisions that were stolen from the San Andreas. From a functionality standpoint I can't imagine it's worth 4 digits, let alone what he's asking. Maybe if you really like Porches and you want to hang it in your garage.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

RARE PORSCHE HATCHBACK..new was $43,000..other than in a drive way, car has never been driven, All original still bearing original tires and stickers, very nice, collectable only produced for 2 years..$23,000


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes and no. Auto brands have been doing bikes for more than 20 years. they usually repaint and badge an existing bike.

Such as the Cadillac and BMW's...



> Starting this summer, the Cadillac Bicycle range will incorporate four models that span from heavy duty mountain bikes to daily use commuters, to time-trial race performance: the All-Mountain series, the All-Road series, the Adventure series and a limited edition Road series. Like the vehicles that also bear the Cadillac name, the bicycles offer top-tier design and technology, including internal rear gear hubs, disc brakes, full box-body frames, front and rear frame suspension and carbon fiber and aluminum construction.
> 
> While offering a bicycle line appears innovative on Cadillacs part, it should be noted that this is not the first automobile brand to offer pedal-powered two-wheelers. BMW, Mercedes-Benz and Porsche are well-known for their expensive but highly advanced lightweight folding bicycles, and of course, the Peugeot racing bike cannot be forgotten. But even within the inner GM circle, other family members have beaten Caddy to the punch - Hummer offers mountain bikes built by Montague Inc., first made available around the same time the H2 was introduced, and GMC has long offered Professional Grade affordable bicycles for consumers.
> 
> Realistically speaking, dont expect Cadillacs bicycles to become as common a sight as their cars due to small scale production, and limited availability. Most bikes will probably be used by dealers as gifts to help close the sale of a four-wheeled Cadillacs, or as a bonus to employees, sales personnel and loyal customers.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

That's a real Porsche frame. I used to ride with the distributor in the late 90's. There was a hardtail frame too. I never did ride either one.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

The company was "Votec", and the bikes were poop. Super short wheelbases with the FS bikes, poor geometry, poor suspension action and design, elastomer forks, etc...That looks to be one of the latter ones in the picture, they weren't too bad, it's a simple/solid single-pivot, but with a pivot that low it's going to bob like crazy and either be very mushy or harsh (when compression damping is added to compensate). The fork is a big "?". Their earlier ones had elastomers and no damping cartridge, doubt this one has one, but it's possible. The parts might be ok. Old magura disc brakes it looks like. Probably worth 500-700 or so. For 2800-something that this guy wants you can get a bike with decent suspension designed in this century with decent parts.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i love the craigslist ads with the beer bikes. Basically, somebody takes a NEXT and slaps a Miller light logo and wheel disc, and suddenly the owner thinks they have a one-of-a-kind custom multi thousand dollar rig. 

looks like the porche one might be a bit less ridiculous....a bit.
wonder if it makes a good mid-life crisis bike?


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

NicoleB28 said:


> i love the craigslist ads with the beer bikes. Basically, somebody takes a NEXT and slaps a Miller light logo


A friend in Milwaukee won a Miller Lite tandem last summer. It nearly survived the 4th of July group ride to see the fireworks. A front crank arm came off half way and was a hoot for everyone to take turns trying to get the brakes to function.


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

At least the stoker can still pedal! The person in front can use his feet as brakes by pressing them against the pavement since he's not pedaling .


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*No, it's not....*



Vader said:


> That's a real Porsche frame. I used to ride with the distributor in the late 90's. There was a hardtail frame too. I never did ride either one.


Porsche isn't in the bike business. It's a bike branded with Porsche stickers.

The short version is: Junk.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

bclagge said:


> At least the stoker can still pedal! The person in front can use his feet as brakes by pressing them against the pavement since he's not pedaling .


It was a Flintstones bike by the end of the night. While we stopped for custard on the way back, there was consumption of malt beverages throughout the night :thumbsup:


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

The Alivio derailleur tells you all you need to know.

That thing is about 20x too expensive.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

jtmartino said:


> The Alivio derailleur tells you all you need to know.
> 
> That thing is about 20x too expensive.


X2..... Its junk:thumbsup:


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry, but I'm stuck on the fact that somebody spent $4800 on a bike and never left the driveway and now selling for $2650. I spent 20% of that and ride the living sh!t out of my bike. I need a sugar-mama or a raise!


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

Definitely Porsche reflectors in the wheels and Porsche rearview mirror. Cutting edge of hard core mtb.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

huffster said:


> Sorry, but I'm stuck on the fact that somebody spent $4800 on a bike and never left the driveway and now selling for $2650. I spent 20% of that and ride the living sh!t out of my bike. I need a sugar-mama or a raise!


If I were you, I'd be more concerned that I believed the seller's lies.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

After taking a ride, looking at the suspension (FSR) and components I'd say if you want a bike named after a car, get a Ferrari CX60. I changed the fork to a Tora 29er TK, front wheel to a Sram X9 hub/Sun SR25 rim & matching rear SR25 rim and Sram X9 hub....
and also changed the handle bar and stem to Holzfellers. I also put a 46 tooth big ring on.
Its not a bad equipped bike---XT rear/frnt, Deore hydraulics, LX shifters, 5" of travel. The stock
model is still being sold on ebay and places, Blueskys still have them but only in large, and its
a large alright, 20.5. This so called medium is a scant 18.5, high top tube nut crusher.

I wouldn't even think about that old Porsche bike, the parts are old and the suspension is outdated.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Did anyone else notice the double-reflector action on the Porsche? LEGIT.


----------



## mgcook (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't believe someone would actually take teh time to make this. I hope no one actually buys it for that price.


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope no one else reads this post and the mods delete it!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jtmartino said:


> Did anyone else notice the double-reflector action on the Porsche? LEGIT.


Yep two reflectors per wheel no scrimping, it's a Porsche.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'm sorry....*



roblee said:


> I hope no one else reads this post and the mods delete it!


Congratulations on riding such a sweet bike.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Ken in KC said:


> Congratulations on riding such a sweet bike.


That's funny!


----------



## fast540 (May 29, 2011)

i want the seat


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

Ken in KC said:


> Congratulations on riding such a sweet bike.


What everyone else can slam it except me cause my bike is sooo sweet?
It`s a decent bike and I built it myself.I have never bragged about it but maybe I should.Never mind I don`t have any stickers! :smallviolin:


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

It really IS a Porsche mountain bike from 1997/1998. It was horribly over priced back then for what it was, but it definately is a genuine bike made for Porsche by a company called Votec. The fork is a GS III elastomer fork.
The rear shock is a Risse Astro 5
Also, check out these pics of another of these bikes - with out the stupid mirrors!1997 Porsche Mountain Bike FS - a set on Flickr
And check out this version, same frame and fork, terrible wheels - http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-what-worth-thread-wiw-463090-21.html


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Actually I would offer the guy $500 for the bike, strip it all down to the frame/shock (I like Risse--for now but Fox RP23 looks more efficient) put a Manipoo Tower 29er fork with 80mm, Sram x9 everywhere, Magura brakes (german heritage), TruVativ Holzfeller post, stem, bar, Sram hubs and Mavic 317/Continental tires, new headset, FSA cranks/BB. Make it kinda Euro-Taiwan. But in all its basically a fancy-looking common-as-a-housefly single pivot frame.
You'd think the boys at Ferdinand Porsche Labs could cough up something a little more efficient. The guys at Colnago designed my crappy Ferrari bike but at least they gave up and 
decided to license Specialized FSR, 
And as it looks now, endo is in your future who rides it like this in tough trails.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Was browsing CL and came upon this Porsche bike, which reminded me of this thread.

From ad:

Porsche Bike FS Evolution

Model No. WAP 060 019 97
Size: FH 51 cm

For sale by the original owner

Ultra Rare - One year production and approximately 50 in the US

M.S.R.P. $6,000.00

Recent tune and completely upgraded with NOS Shamino XTR and Margura Components
Shamino XTR M-952 Gear shift Levers
Shamino XTR M-952 Front & Rear Derailleurs 
Shamino XTR CS-M970 Titanium Cassette 11-34T
Shamino XTR CN-7701 Hyperguide Chain
Shimano PD-A530 SPD Pedals
Magura Marta SL Disc Brakes with Carbon-Fiber levers
Crank Bros Iodine Grips
Schwalbe Marathon Supreme Tires
Spare Spengle Carbon Fiber Rear Wheel

Original Operating Instructions, Technical Manual, Customer & Warranty Cards, Sales Brochures

Immaculate Condition - You won't find a nicer one unless someone purchased theirs as artwork.

Offered at $3,500.00

DID IT REALLY COST $6000? Anyone know what the canister thing is above the pivot near the BB? Man, those are ugly rims!


----------

